# Survey „ Holistic Intercultural Preparation” - All expats are invited to participate!



## Alicia Blanco

Dear Expats, 

we, the TALENTBRÜCKE from Germany, are conducting a survey within the framework of the Erasmus+ project of the European Union to find out which components make up an ideal picture of intercultural preparation and what an integration programme for companies that send employees abroad or take them in from abroad should look like.

You - with your opinions, fears, hopes and experiences - are invited to participate. 

*We would therefore be very pleased if you would take part in our anonymous survey by completing the following questionnaire: https://www.survio.com/survey/d/hip-questionnaire-for-expatriates-en*

Filling out the form takes a *maximum of 10 minutes* and is very valuable for us. 

More information about the project can be found here: Holistic Intercultural Preparation (HIP) - talentbruecke.de and if you have any further questions, please feel free to contact me using the contact details below.

With best regards
Alicia Blanco
*__*
TALENTBRÜCKE GmbH & Co. KG
Alicia Blanco
Burgmauer 60
50667 Köln
Tel.: +49 (0) 221 29 23 33 – 10
Fax: +49 (0) 221 29 23 33 – 99
E-Mail: [email protected]
www.talentbruecke.de
TALENTBRÜCKE GmbH & Co. KG
Handelsregister: Amtsgericht Köln, HRA 29347
P.h.G.: TALENTBRÜCKE Verwaltungs GmbH
Handelsregister: Amtsgericht Köln, HRB 76243
Geschäftsführer: Lars-Rosario Scarpello, Thomas Beck

*Potenzialanalysen – Fachkräftevermittlung – Internationale Projekte*


----------

